# Other Pets > Fish >  My fish room :) my more expensive hobby

## BOWSER11788

i have a small reptile room, but my downstairs of my split foyer house is the fish room, few tanks have changed





one eyed rescued Jag


this was upgraded to a 125 rescently

----------


## BOWSER11788

I have lots more but photbucket is being retarted

----------


## Luciferskeeper

Nice tanks! I too was pretty big into fish as well just got out of breeding african cichlids mbuna, and haps. Now im down to 1 tank 125 gallons with 2 tiger oscars, and 1 jack dempsey.

----------


## Gerardo

My brother has a jack dempsey and it killed his oscar. How do you keep them peaceful?

----------


## Gerardo

Good looking tanks. Staring a fish tank is one of the most relaxing things i like to do.

----------


## Luciferskeeper

> My brother has a jack dempsey and it killed his oscar. How do you keep them peaceful?


My big oscar is approximately 8-9 inches the smaller oscar is approximately 6 inches and the jack dempsey is only about 3-4 inches he holds his own but he doesn't challenge the oscars too much.

----------


## BOWSER11788

thanks guys, full room is 

125 goldfish tank
1x 125 sunfish tank
125x tropical community with severums and blood parrots
75x jack dempsey and convict
1x 100 jag and bichir
2x split 20 longs for betta
1x split 10 for betta
1x 20 long planted with betta and neons...comming soon
 takes 4 hours every friday to do 50% on all tanks

----------


## Luciferskeeper

> thanks guys, full room is 
> 
> 125 goldfish tank
> 1x 125 sunfish tank
> 125x tropical community with severums and blood parrots
> 75x jack dempsey and convict
> 1x 100 jag and bichir
> 2x split 20 longs for betta
> 1x split 10 for betta
> ...


Trust me I know what you mean! At one point I had 5 20 longs for cichlid fry and my 125, a 75, and a 55. The fry tanks I did 50% watrr change every 3 days. All that work is why I sold all my breeding groups and tanks and now I get to just enjoy my 2 oscars and jack dempsey in my only tank left. Lol

----------


## yeroc1982

I used to have fish. I had a 130gal with a really nice male Green Terror and a 90gal with a male and female Dovii.  The two were smaller and wanted to eventually put them in the 130gal tank. Dovii are crazy!  Pic is not my fish. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JaGv

lots of fish. I just got a pair of eclipse catfish

----------


## BOWSER11788

Dovvi, ok glad there are some real MFK on  here, old 500 gallon had a Dovii, silver aro, clownknife and a tiger lima. before I had to take it down. only up 3 months,  :Sad: ... 3x fx5 and a 125 sump for tht momma. my friend has got a Dovii, and umbee in his 350

awesome green terror, I cant see myself getting out of fish or snakes now, I moved back home to finish collage so had to give it up, it was super hard killing my passions. now back at it, I am done with tanks atm, when i get my bachlors and make some real money a 10x2x2 CA/SA cichlid tank is in order, as those are my fav fish.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Fish are too finicky for me. They're pretty to look at, but not my thing.

My grandma has a 15gal with two goldfish and a pleco though lol.

----------


## yeroc1982

> Dovvi, ok glad there are some real MFK on  here, old 500 gallon had a Dovii, silver aro, clownknife and a tiger lima. before I had to take it down. only up 3 months, ... 3x fx5 and a 125 sump for tht momma. my friend has got a Dovii, and umbee in his 350
> 
> awesome green terror, I cant see myself getting out of fish or snakes now, I moved back home to finish collage so had to give it up, it was super hard killing my passions. now back at it, I am done with tanks atm, when i get my bachlors and make some real money a 10x2x2 CA/SA cichlid tank is in order, as those are my fav fish.


The dovii and umbee actually live together? I love fish but got sick of messing with all the water every water change. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BOWSER11788

yea, has redd hooks as dithers, said they have the fights over food but all is good :Cool:

----------


## Boanerges

Awesome tanks!! Love fish!!! They are the most up keep out of all my animals though unfortunately. Water changes and watching and keeping an eye on water parameters is a pain though. With cichlids you have to watch and keep an eye on who gets along together. But to enjoy your fish and hobby that's what you have to endure you know  :Good Job:

----------


## Instinct

Beautiful fish!
I have a 65 & a 55 gallon but I keep the boring ol' tropical community fish. Would love to start up an african cichlid tank in the near future though.  :Smile:

----------


## Viol8r

I had a bunch of fish too, at least one tank in every room but bathrooms and kitchen. (not that I was against it lol) My favorite tank I had was a 200 gal with a 12" Peacock Bass, large Tiger Oscar, 8" jaguar, 18" Redtail cat, and a 18" Arowana. I'm buying a new house and thinking about putting in a shark tank.

----------

